
What’s the easiest toolchain to build a self-hosted “Netflix”? - ggg9990
There are times when I need to keep my daughter entertained with a screen but I don’t want her to watch garbage. I have about 10TB of documentaries and educational videos and want to create a Netflix-like experience so she can watch what she wants, but only from the catalog I’ve created for her. What are the best tools here?
======
cncrnd
Great idea, posting to remember it (for use on younger sibling who spends too
much time on the web)!

------
gulden
Maybe Kodi, you can customize skin so it shows only library you created, has
lots of skins, can look pretty,.. It can scrape all the info from imdb or
similar sites, so every movie can have cover art, description, rating,.. Once
created library can be browsed by looking on cover art pictures listed by
name, year, rating, director, genre,.. supports continuing where you
previously left, bookmarks, can automatically hide already watched content,..
etc it has extensive plugin support, lots of official and unofficial addons
for streaming stuff, trailers, audio, youtube, twitch, vimeo, program addons
even some rom games addons,.. can be complicated or simple as you want,.. but
for this use case you won't need any plugins, maybe a different skin,
something your daughter would like. lots of tutorials on kodi wiki, forums and
youtube works on all platforms, free and open source

------
frfl
[https://mediagoblin.org/](https://mediagoblin.org/) might be of interest to
you.

There's a bigger list here: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted#media-streami...](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted#media-streaming)

